# Braveheart



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Have now booked my next trip nextyear. Off to Stirling in Scotland, home of William Wallace, aka,Braveheart. I did mention in an earlier thread that I would visit theHighlands, but since I've already visited there, thought I would give Stirlinga go, along with visiting the castle, Loch Lomond and also visit the Kelpies (click on the link below to see what Kelpies are). We'll be staying at Witches Craig Touring Park. There is a large crag overlooking the site which in folklore is said that the Devil danced with the witches. You may have to cut/paste in the address if the link doesn't work




https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...h=599#imgrc=koHnjdr6eR_X6M:&spf=1544627556908


----------

